# iTunes and Vista



## NYCjunkie (May 14, 2007)

I have a vista based laptop - and up until recently was able to use iTunes. However, since installing the latest recommended updates to Windows - iTunes is not working - i get the following error message:
"iTunes has stopped working. Windows is checking the problem" and basically - there is no windows solution.
Have done the usual reinstall of iTunes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like ms broke something that itunes was using. you should report the problem on apple's support site, and see if there is a solution yet.


----------



## vistavictim (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: iTunes and Vista not compatable*

I am having the same problem with Itunes. I have had no luck getting any support from Apple. It's just a series of article links. I have uninstalled and re installed several times to no avail. Is there any way to convert the m4p files to a format some other music player can read? I'm done with itunes.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if they were bought from the itunes store, no. have you given itunes full admin rights? it seems to not run under vista unless it has them.


----------



## vistavictim (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried to run it as an administrator, but it still didn't work. Is there another way to give itunes admin rights? I can open itunes in the other user name on my computer. I would use this version but it doesn't show my whole library. Just what I recently purchased. I can't figure out how to get all my songs in there other than importing them one by one.


----------



## vistavictim (Jun 14, 2007)

I fixed my problem. I went to oldversion.com and downloaded itunes 7.0. It works again.


----------

